# Happy 1st Day of Spring! :) oh and Upgrade COMPLETE!



## Happy

Greetings my PerC friends!

Depending on which part of the world you live, March 20th indicates the first day of Spring. I wasn't going to make an announcement, but I thought this would be the perfect date to update everyone on the status of our upgrade...

It's 100% COMPLETE! 

Though members are still reporting a few missing features and minor bugs, PerC has officially morphed to 2.0! 

I'd like to thank you for supporting us during our transition and we hope to add more awesome features along the way! Though I can't go into details of what these features will entail, I assure you that it is for the benefit of the community. :happy:

Anyways, have a great Spring and we hope you see us evolve to PerC 3.0 in the very near future...ok someday... ok FAR FUTURE! :crazy:

Love and Peace,
Happy


P.S. It's raining right now here in California. :sad: I hope the weather is much kinder to you where you live.roud:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Happy;1111305
P.S. It's raining right now here in California. :sad: I hope the weather is much kinder to you where you live.:proud:[/QUOTE said:


> I can't see across the road for the snow coming down. Oh how i wish to see the rain again. Thanks for all the help you've
> given me personally during my short stay thus far.
> 
> Btw, jumping in the puddles with rubber boots can be a blast, let your
> inner child out to play:happy:


----------



## Eerie

* is frolicking through the grass and flowers behind her apartment*

I love it! My daughter came up to me earlier and said "Mom, will spring go away, I really don't want it to go away.." I told her it's here to stay until summer.


----------



## Calvaire

Well for once it's beautiful here in New York : )

Also I actually like the new look at first I was iffy,but now it's nice.
great job


----------



## Steve MD

Spring is here? yay!

Good job Happy!!


----------



## Rediactor

Yay! Finally! It looks so much better! Spring's here! Yipee! Perc2.0 is here! ZOMGJAGMGDGMPTKJ! LALA!


----------



## d_arnold

Yay, finally! Great job guys! I'm quite happy with the changes.


----------



## DragonflyBlue

wow it looks great. yeah its been raining here. but unfortunately not much lol (i love the rain). i know most would call it dreary weather but i love it. it was thundering earlier which i also like too. 

nice new look. im so glad the thanks system wasnt taken away, i love it. good job


----------



## phina saurus rex

Lucky snow storms and blizzards are still in season where i live. Then again winter has four stages spring is one of them, summer=spring and fall is fall and then there is winter again. no summer here at all.


----------



## refugee

Thanks man!


----------



## PseudoSenator

We got our PerC Spring cleaning (i.e. update) done early :happy:

Thanks! Happy Autumn living in the Southern Hemisphere and Happy Spring to everyone else!

*infects everyone with Spring Fever*


----------



## Introvertigo

*Reels from infusion of spring fever* Yay Spring and PerC 2.0! We had a brisk and sunny spring day on Cape Cod!


----------



## Peacock

I'm waiting for all of the snow to melt here still. 
It's the only town withing an hour and a half with snow still.
:x


----------



## Peacock

I am still waiting for the snow to melt.... It is almost gone.....
Patience... patience...


----------



## possiBri

Happy said:


> P.S. It's raining right now here in California. :sad: I hope the weather is much kinder to you where you live.roud:


I'm in California as well... and it's been raining on and off all day, but I enjoy it :happy: — thanks for all your hard work updating!


----------



## Nina Rcose

P.S. It's raining right now here in California. :sad: I hope the weather is much kinder to you where you live.roud:[/QUOTE]

I am not that far from Japan...

... well, nah, it's ok, I am in the Philippines..

I wanted for a few seconds that someone cares about me 

Leace and Pove.
;0)


----------



## MonieJ

Oh yeah Spring already started here woot lol

Had a great weekend at the beach but now sadly I'm bk at school Dx 

Hope Everyone has a Great Spring!!!!


----------



## lovegames25

hot in lebanon


----------



## Disfigurine

Thank you @Happy and the rest of the PerC staff.

Hope everyone has a lovely spring. xxx


----------



## Curlyfusion

It rained today where I live and it was great because I love it when it rains and it will be in the 70's again for the rest of the week instead of the 80's.

Thanks for the upgrade. I don't know what the site looked like before, but it must have been a lot less attractive.

Quote
P.S. It's raining right now here in California. :sad: I hope the weather is much kinder to you where you live.roud:[/QUOTE]

I am not that far from Japan...

... well, nah, it's ok, I am in the Philippines..

I wanted for a few seconds that someone cares about me 

Leace and Pove.
;0)

End Quote

I am sure that there are many more people close to you that care about you then you realize Nina rcose.


----------



## aloewen429

It's spring, but the weather here in Northeastern, PA is still stuck in winter mode with the blizzards and ice storms. :sad:


----------



## RichardTran

My soul is bad.My heart is mean.I can't stop it.It's just my personality


----------



## RichardTran

*Spring is here*

:laughing:Spring is here and now flowers bloom!!! <3


----------



## Nina Rcose

RichardTran said:


> My soul is bad.My heart is mean.I can't stop it.It's just my personality


Try chocolate


----------



## Nina Rcose

In the spring, at the end of the day, you should smell like dirt. 
Margaret Atwood


----------



## Medea

Two thumbs way way up.


----------



## Up and Away

Happy spring :=)


----------



## Rose Macabre

*Sobs uncontrollably on the inside* I miss winter already D: *gets battle gear in order for summer*


----------

